# Gefühlt das halbe Internet ist grade down



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaub da hats was großes erwischt.  Irgendein DNS Server oder Core Router?

Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Also bei mir gehen eigentlich (noch) alle Seiten ausser Facebook. Aber ich dachte das wäre eigentlich ein separates Problem.


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2021)

Nicht das es an Deinem Provider hängt^^
Was geht denn nicht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Nicht das es an Deinem Provider hängt^^
> Was geht denn nicht?



Hmmm möglich... Hab sowohl Fest als auch Mobil Vodafone.


Hätte das nicht zu einer Zeit passieren können wo ich grade kein Internet brauche?


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Oktober 2021)

Welche Seiten gehen denn nicht?
Wenn die PCGH läuft, ist doch meist alles bello. 

Probier mal diese: https://www.ngemu.com/.
Wenn die schnell lädt, hast Du ein anderes Problem.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

> Bei der Nutzung von Whatsapp, Facebook und Instagram kommt es aktuell zu massiven Problemen. Das berichtet das Portal "allestörungen.de". Allein für den Messengerdienst Whatsapp gingen demnach mehr als 99.000 Störungsmeldungen ein.
> 
> Doch nicht nur die sozialen Netzwerke sind von den massiven Störungen betroffen. Bei "allestörungen.de" tauchen auch Internet-Anbieter unter den Problem-Portalen auf.
> 
> Vodafone-Nutzer etwa melden Probleme mit dem mobilen Internet, aber auch mit Festnetz Kabel und Festnetz DSL. Bei der Telekom sieht es nicht besser aus: Hier gibt es laut "allestörungen.de" ebenfalls Schwierigkeiten mit dem Festnetz-Internet, manche User verzeichnen sogar einen "Total-Blackout". Und auch O2-Nutzer registrieren Störungen beim mobilen sowie beim Festnetz-Internet.



Zehntausende Nutzer betroffen: Mega-Störung bei Whatsapp, Facebook und Instagram

Also wohl doch nicht nur ein Facebook Problem.
Bei Vodafone/UM sind wir auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welche Seiten gehen denn nicht?
> Wenn die PCGH läuft, ist doch meist alles bello.
> 
> Probier mal diese: https://www.ngemu.com/.
> Wenn die schnell lädt, hast Du ein anderes Problem.



Hmmm ok alles was irgendwas mit Facebook zu tun hat geht nicht, etliche Apps gehen auch nicht(die Vodafone App selber auch nicht).
Die ganzen Sachen von Google scheinen zu gehen, GMX, WEB, dict.cc und Makita.de geht auch. Die nvidia.de will nicht, Toom.de, bestware.com auch nicht.

...zum Glück geht PCGH.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die nvidia.de will nicht, Toom.de, bestware.com auch nicht.


Dann hängt es bei euch am Netz.
Die drei laufen alle bei mir.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

also facebook ist definitiv broken:








						http://facebook.com IST ONLINE
					

Test durchgeführt am 2022-11-24 22:20:04




					www.website-down.de
				




whatsapp bringt nen timeout:








						http://whatsapp.com IST ONLINE
					

Test durchgeführt am 2022-11-18 22:17:54




					www.website-down.de
				




und insta auch:








						https://www.instagram.com IST ONLINE
					

Test durchgeführt am 2022-09-07 06:46:00




					www.website-down.de
				





Ob da jemand pissed ist? °gen osten lunz

edit: just in diesem moment gibt der fb-test auch ein timeout aus und kein offline mehr. ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2021)

Also meine Vermutung ist das New World erst alle 3090 gegrillt hat und jetzt brennen mit dem neusten Update auch noch die Switches in den Rechenzentren durch. 
Jeff plant doch was! 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann hängt es bei euch am Netz.
> Die drei laufen alle bei mir.



Hmmm ok die sind bei mir über Mobil und Festnetz kaputt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

> Nach Angaben der Plattform "Allestörungen" gingen die Plattformen gegen 17.30 Uhr parallel offline. Betroffen sind demnach sowohl die Apps der sozialen Netzwerke als auch die Webseiten.





> Dass die drei Netzwerke zeitgleich ausfielen, deutet auf ein schwerwiegenderes Serverproblem hin.











						Facebook & Co. sind wieder online – das war die Ursache für die Mega-Störung
					

Die sozialen Netzwerke Facebook, Instagram und WhatsApp waren von einer große...




					www.t-online.de
				




telegram läuft problemlos. also doch de russen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> telegram läuft problemlos. also doch de russen.


Das waren bestimmt Hacker.  

Aber im ernst: das Problem besteht weltweit und Facebook kennt selber die genaue Ursache noch nicht. Wurde gerade in den Nachrichten gesagt.


----------



## TweakerNerd (4. Oktober 2021)

Whatts app über Vodafone hat nen hänger bei mir.

Aber das X470 gaming plus max für 29 Euro bei Alternate... konnte ich noch bezahlen XD


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

nein, whatsapp über welt hat den hänger. liess die handvoll beiträge über dem deinen. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Das waren bestimmt Hacker.
> 
> Aber im ernst: das Problem besteht weltweit und Facebook kennt selber die genaue Ursache noch nicht. Wurde gerade in den Nachrichten gesagt.



ich hab da wirklich nicht den plan - aber wär's nicht so, dass die fb-server sich sich einfach nen anderen weg suchen würden, wenn der ein oder andere ausfällt? da steht doch nich irgendwo ein einzelnes einsames rechenzentrum und funkt in die welt raus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TweakerNerd schrieb:


> Whatts app über Vodafone hat nen hänger bei mir.
> 
> Aber das X470 gaming plus max für 29 Euro bei Alternate... konnte ich noch bezahlen XD


mit whatsapp?


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich hab da wirklich nicht den plan - aber wär's nicht so, dass die fb-server sich sich einfach nen anderen weg suchen würden, wenn der ein oder andere ausfällt? da steht doch nich irgendwo ein einzelnes einsames rechenzentrum und funkt in die welt raus?


Die habe mehrere Rechenzentren. Aber schon komisch das der Ausfall weltweit ist.
Sonst waren die Ausfälle und Störungen eher lokal.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich musste grad per SMS mit meiner Schwester klären, wann wir uns am Restaurant treffen. Wie die Höhlenmenschen!.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

wegen mir könnt das mal zwei, drei wochen so bleiben. aber nur, wenns alle anderen plattformen auch noch mitreißt. 

hier, geht schon los:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2wQdb2M_VM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




--> aber, wie zu sehen waren die seiten vorhin tatsache komplett weg vom fenster und nicht nur wegen nem timeout nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## TweakerNerd (4. Oktober 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> mit whatsapp?



 Ne mit Vodafone, meinem Provider ging die Zahlung noch raus.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wegen mir könnt das mal zwei, drei wochen so bleiben. aber nur, wenns alle anderen plattformen auch noch mitreißt.


Das wäre sehr merkwürdig. 

Vorhin habe ich den Focus Artikel verlinkt. Da war noch von 10 Tausenden Usern die Rede die betroffen sind.
Es gibt einen neuen Focus Artikel: Millionen Nutzer weltweit betroffen! Mega-Störung bei Whatsapp, Facebook und Instagram
Jetzt ist von Millionen die Rede! 



> Wie die "Neue Züricher Zeitung" (NZZ) schreibt, scheint für manche Schweizerinnen und Schweizer sogar Twitter derzeit nicht erreichbar zu sein.



Twitter ist jetzt auch betroffen? Die gehören doch gar nicht zu Zuckerberg.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

siehe oben der telekom-link von mir. oder den screenshot vom websitetest.
aber! es gibt wohl schon nen fix:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrcKw6iaCFc:60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... könnt ja mal bescheid geben, ob das wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

> Für einige Web-Experten sah es nach einem Problem mit dem DNS-Service aus. Dieser Dienst sorgt unter anderem dafür, dass mit Buchstaben eingetippte Website-Namen in die IP-Adressen übersetzt werden, damit diese angesteuert werden können.
> 
> Der Technik-Chef des Cloud-Dienstleisters Cloudflare, John Graham-Cumming, verwies darauf, dass Nutzer und auch Software weiterhin versuchten, Facebook-Dienste anzusteuern. Das sorge für einen massiven Anstieg der Auslastung anderer DNS-Dienste, schrieb er bei Twitter.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Großer Ausfall: Facebook-Dienste für viele Nutzer nicht verfügbar


----------



## CoLuxe (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe lokal einen DNS Resolver am laufen und heute habe ich im Monitoring eine durchschnittliche Laufzeit von 1 Sek. festgestellt. Im Vergleich sind dies sonst 70 ms.
Dies würde Probleme am DNS System bestätigen.

Edit: Gegen 17:45 schoss die Laufzeit nach oben.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Dies würde Probleme am DNS System bestätigen.


Hoffentlich gibt es keinen Schneeball-Effekt, dass nach und nach noch andere Seiten und Dienste ausfallen.


----------



## CoLuxe (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es keinen Schneeball-Effekt, dass nach und nach noch andere Seiten und Dienste ausfallen.


Auf der anderen Seite kann es allerdings auch daran liegen, das DNS Anfragen die Facebook betrafen keine Antwort mehr erhalten haben und somit den Durchschnitt in die Höhe getrieben haben.
Also ggf. sind "einfach nur" die Nameserver von Facebook down.
Die DNS Dienste von Google und Cloudflare scheinen ohne Probleme zu arbeiten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2021)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Die DNS Dienste von Google und Cloudflare scheinen ohne Probleme zu arbeiten.


Also wenn man die netzwerkadresse von facebook eingibt (hab auf die schnelle eine 157.240.18.35 gefunden) erhält man nur eine "Sorry, something went wrong"-fehlermeldung.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2021)

DNS ist unwahrscheinlich weil das nicht so absolut Facebook spezifisch wäre. Die Dienste selbst können es auch kaum sein weil die sich keine/kaum Technik teilen.
Mein Tipp ist das Load-Balancing, das könnte man für die eigenen Dienste standardisiert haben auch wenn dahinter dann separater Code läuft.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2021)

FB selbst geht bei mir seltsamerweise. WhatsApp und Insta hingegen nicht.


----------



## rabe08 (4. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> DNS ist unwahrscheinlich weil das nicht so absolut Facebook spezifisch wäre. Die Dienste selbst können es auch kaum sein weil die sich keine/kaum Technik teilen.
> Mein Tipp ist das Load-Balancing, das könnte man für die eigenen Dienste standardisiert haben auch wenn dahinter dann separater Code läuft.


Es ist definitiv DNS UND (!) BGP. Sehr interessante Sache. Facebook's DNS Einträge sind gelöscht (das kann im Prinzip nur Facebook machen), BGP ist auch nicht o.k. Jemanden gefeuert, der einen Tot-Mann-Schalter installiert hatte? Ich habe schon mal von Admins gehört, die sowas vorsorglich machen. Also so als Gerücht...


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Oktober 2021)

Vor 15min, sogar, in der Tageschau > facebook, Insta, whats'app gehen weltweit nicht. Über Twitter mittgeteilt


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Ach was solls. Ich gucke gleich Fernsehen.
Morgen läuft hoffentlich alles wieder.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

jo, wird zeit für die waagerechte.





__





						Störungen Archiv
					

Hier findest du alle Störungs-Beiträge, die auf inside digital erschienen sind. Klicke auf einen Artikel, um diesen zu lesen.




					www.inside-digital.de
				




lol, what!?



> Tatsächlich scheint das Problem aber weitaus größer zu sein. So berichtet die New York Times beispielsweise, dass die Mitarbeiter von Facebook derzeit intern auf keinerlei Systeme zugreifen können. In den USA ist derzeit beste Bürozeit. *Hinzu kommt:* nach einem Bericht von #haltdieFresseBild Online wird die *Domain facebook.com zum Verkauf angeboten.* Das ist beispielsweise bei domaintools.com einsehbar. Der Grund dafür ist unklar.







__





						Whois Lookup Captcha
					






					whois.domaintools.com


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich dachte schon "wie, halbes Internet down... ich hab nix gemerkt?" bis ich realisiert habe ach es geht nur ums Fratzenbuch. 
Irgendwie bin ich grade fast ein bisschen froh darüber dass der Totalausfall von Facebook meinen Alltag so absolut 0,0 beeinflusst hat.



> So berichtet die New York Times beispielsweise, dass die Mitarbeiter von Facebook derzeit intern auf keinerlei Systeme zugreifen können.


So ist das halt, wenn man seinen ganzen Laden in der (eigenen) Cloud betreibt wie die ganzen Marketingfritzen es einem ständig als supertollste Lösung anpreisen. Gut, dass Facebook nicht systemkritisch ist...


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht sollte man "schnell mal" facebook.com kaufen https://uniregistry.com/buy-domains/facebook.com?src=buyservice ?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

ich wette die verdienen sich heute nacht ne goldene nase. xD


----------



## spacegodzilla (4. Oktober 2021)

is schunne dunkel bei mir wollte am himmel gucken seh aber nix denk eher das kommt von außerhalb


----------



## FetterKasten (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe davon auch nichts gemerkt.
Scheint als habe ich zu wenig Zeit.
Ups ich hab hier geschrieben


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

__





						facebook.com DNS information - who.is
					

facebook.com DNS information. DNS records such SOA, TTL, MX, TXT and more.




					who.is
				







__





						whatsapp.com DNS information - who.is
					

whatsapp.com DNS information. DNS records such SOA, TTL, MX, TXT and more.




					who.is
				








__





						instagram.com diagnostic tools - who.is
					

instagram.com diagnostic tools. Domain name ping and traceroute information.




					who.is
				




Schon hart. xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2021)

Ok bei mir gehen die anderen Sachen wieder.  Nur alles was mit Facebook zu tun hat ist immernoch platt.

Auf Computerbase ist übrigens ne gute Erklärung warum andere Websites auch betroffen sein können.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Oktober 2021)

"_das halbe Internet_", ufff, dass ist aber eine extrem maßlose Übertreibung 
Das die (a)sozialen Netzwerke nicht laufen kann mir nicht mal auffallen, darauf bin ich sogar stolz 
Bei mir löst das höchstens ein grinsen aus, verbunden mit der Hoffnung dass das ein Nerd in seinem Keller war, der damit seine Reputation bei seinem neuen potenziellen Arbeitgeber bessern wollte 
Aber wahrscheinlich wars leider nur ein Fehler der Geheimdienste, die wollten zu viele Daten auf einmal saugen


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon "wie, halbes Internet down... ich hab nix gemerkt?" bis ich realisiert habe ach es geht nur ums Fratzenbuch.
> Irgendwie bin ich grade fast ein bisschen froh darüber dass der Totalausfall von Facebook meinen Alltag so absolut 0,0 beeinflusst hat.


Deinen vielleicht. Aber Milliarden andere Menschen waren betroffen. Darunter auch ich. Und es war ja nicht nur Facebook sondern auch Whatsapp und Instagram.  



Jahtari schrieb:


> ich wette die verdienen sich heute nacht ne goldene nase. xD


Zuckerberg hat dadurch ca. 7 Milliarden Dollar verloren.  

Hier was zur Ursache:



> In einem Blogpost äußerte sich Facebook zur Ursache: Es sei eine „fehlerhafte Neukonfiguration“ an den Routern vorgenommen worden, die für den Datenverkehr zwischen den Rechenzentren verantwortlich seien, teilte der Vize-Präsident für Infrastruktur, Santosh Janardhan, mit. Die Unterbrechung des Datenverkehrs habe „kaskadenartige Auswirkungen auf die Kommunikation zwischen unseren Rechenzentren gehabt und unsere Dienste zum Stillstand gebracht“.
> 
> Auch die internen Systeme seien von dem Ausfall betroffen gewesen, was die Diagnose und die Lösung des Problems erschwert habe, erklärte Facebook weiter. Man habe keine Hinweise darauf, dass Nutzerdaten betroffen seien, so das Unternehmen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: WhatsApp, Facebook und Instagram wieder online – Ursache für den Ausfall scheint gefunden


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> "_das halbe Internet_", ufff, dass ist aber eine extrem maßlose Übertreibung
> Das die (a)sozialen Netzwerke nicht laufen kann mir nicht mal auffallen, darauf bin ich sogar stolz
> Bei mir löst das höchstens ein grinsen aus, verbunden mit der Hoffnung dass das ein Nerd in seinem Keller war, der damit seine Reputation bei seinem neuen potenziellen Arbeitgeber bessern wollte
> Aber wahrscheinlich wars leider nur ein Fehler der Geheimdienste, die wollten zu viele Daten auf einmal saugen


Bei mir und auch etlichen anderen Leuten war halt nicht "nur" das Facebook Zeug offline, sondern auch andere nützliche Sachen. Ich konnte stundenlang nicht den passenden Treiber für die Battlefield Beta saugen! Das ist ein Skandal!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Oktober 2021)

Du willst mir also erzählen, dass die Nvidia Seite (da du eine 3090 in der Sig angegeben hast) bei dir nicht erreichbar war?
Auch wenns so wäre, davon ginge die Welt nicht unter, ist ja nicht so als gäbe es keine anderen Anlaufstellen dafür, zum Beispiel dort.
Also bei mir war gar keine Seite nicht erreichbar, ich habe gestern ganz normal alles ansteuern können.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir auch gestern Null Problems... mir ist nichts aufgefallen und Facebook und Instagram nutze ich nicht. WhatsApp nur zum Teil, aber gestern habe ich es auch nicht genutzt, sowenig die Nvidia Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. Oktober 2021)

Von WhatsApp hab ich mich Ende Februar getrennt und gegen Signal eingetauscht. Und Instagram nutze ich nur ab und zu, wenn ich mal ein schönes Foto von Blumen, Landschaften oder ner  Orgel hab und teilen will.

Von daher war mein Alltag gestern ganz normal, wenn auch mit einem leicht schadenfreudigen Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Du willst mir also erzählen, dass die Nvidia Seite (da du eine 3090 in der Sig angegeben hast) bei dir nicht erreichbar war?
> Auch wenns so wäre, davon ginge die Welt nicht unter, ist ja nicht so als gäbe es keine anderen Anlaufstellen dafür, zum Beispiel dort.
> Also bei mir war gar keine Seite nicht erreichbar, ich habe gestern ganz normal alles ansteuern können.


Die Welt ist zum Glück nicht untergegangen, da die Battlefield Beta noch nicht freigeschaltet ist. Hätte ich die nach ein paar Minuten nicht starten können, weil der Treiber zu alt ist und ich keinen neuen bekomme, dann hätte ich direkt die Fackel und Mistgabel rausgeholt und den nächsten Supermarkt kaputt gemacht.


----------

